# Holden CF Grill?



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm not seeing how you'd install this or where. Would this just sit on top of the current bumper cover? It would look very out of place if so.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looks like it would cover the top and the bottom black vents in the grill.
And leave the bow tie and cross section open.


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## Shane (Aug 11, 2012)

no i think it is meant to completely replace the chev grill. 
http://www.bodykitskingdom.co.uk/ma...667761/t/e/testing_cruze_sample_lingye_14.jpg
but now that i look at the pic you would need the holden front bumper to prolly. but i do kinda like the look. a CF chev front would look sweet!


----------



## RatBurger08 (May 12, 2012)

no offense but that one looks like garbage.... like they put on the body kit and the grill insert and decided not to paint it.. maybe it's just me lol


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Shane said:


> has anyone ever done this grill swap> i just found it while searching around. If not would it fit?
> 
> Checy Cruze/Holden Cruze Carbon Fiber Grills


There have been many that have asked the same question you're asking, and my own moto to respond is, "If you wanna go Australian, go Kangaroo; If you wanna go American, go *******."

The reason I say this is because the Holden(Australian Cruze) uses a completely different front bumper/grille than the American Cruze. The American Cruze has a bar that separates the two upper grilles, as well as containing the Chevy bowtie; Where as the Holden Cruze has a single front grill, with no bar cutting through.

Therefore, if you were to buy that Holden grille, you would need to take a hack saw to your front bumper in order for it to fit. Seeing as you are probably smart enough not to do so, you would then have to buy a Holden Cruze front bumper in order to put the grille on your car.

So, if you want Australian, you're going to have to get a Kangaroo; because last time I checked, Kangaroos don't shoot guns while intoxicated.


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

Check this link, it shows how it will look on a Chevy Cruze. Its put on top of the factory grille. 

*Carbon fiber Grille GRILLES Radiator for CHEVROLET CHEVY CRUZE 2009-2012*

IMO, it doesnt look right....


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

phantom said:


> Check this link, it shows how it will look on a Chevy Cruze. Its put on top of the factory grille.
> 
> *Carbon fiber Grille GRILLES Radiator for CHEVROLET CHEVY CRUZE 2009-2012*
> 
> IMO, it doesnt look right....


Hmmm, I never saw that style grille that actually sat on top. But you're right, it doesn't look good at all.


----------



## JAFO (Jun 27, 2012)

That looks awfull..... I wouldn't waste the money


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## Shane (Aug 11, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> There have been many that have asked the same question you're asking, and my own moto to respond is, "If you wanna go Australian, go Kangaroo; If you wanna go American, go *******."
> 
> The reason I say this is because the Holden(Australian Cruze) uses a completely different front bumper/grille than the American Cruze. The American Cruze has a bar that separates the two upper grilles, as well as containing the Chevy bowtie; Where as the Holden Cruze has a single front grill, with no bar cutting through.
> 
> ...


i was just wondering if anyone has done it here. just curious is all lol!

P.S. I wont get a Kangaroo, or shoot intoxicated. Ill go get some Beaver cuz i'm Canadian lol


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> There have been many that have asked the same question you're asking, and my own moto to respond is, "If you wanna go Australian, go Kangaroo; If you wanna go American, go *******."
> 
> The reason I say this is because the Holden(Australian Cruze) uses a completely different front bumper/grille than the American Cruze. The American Cruze has a bar that separates the two upper grilles, as well as containing the Chevy bowtie; Where as the Holden Cruze has a single front grill, with no bar cutting through.
> 
> ...


I don't know whether to laugh or feel insulted?


----------



## carbon419 (Aug 20, 2012)

Yea, I dont think its suppose to just fit up and over the existing piece. From what I understand, there is a front fascia kit and this is a part of it. You also have to remember, even tho Holden is GM owned, it does stuff a lot different in Australia. Here is what I found online and as you can tell, the front grill alone is entirely different. Cruze - Style C Lip Kit


----------



## Shane (Aug 11, 2012)

huh i actually really like the way that looks!


----------



## carbon419 (Aug 20, 2012)

Shane said:


> huh i actually really like the way that looks!


I agree entirely. If my Eco wasnt a lease, my Cruze would be Holdened out!


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

You could always cut the middle bar out to make the Holden grill fit. Not my cup of tee, but it can definitely be done. 


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## Dolladog (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm installing new Holden Cruze carbon fiber grille next week For my 2014 Chevy Cruze LT RS so I'll post up pics of my install. I will be completely removing the black honeycomb diamonds and cutting the red bar across the bumper with Chevy bow tie in the middle.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Dolladog said:


> I'm installing new Holden Cruze carbon fiber grille next week For my 2014 Chevy Cruze LT RS so I'll post up pics of my install. I will be completely removing the black honeycomb diamonds and cutting the red bar across the bumper with Chevy bow tie in the middle.


I was thinking of doing this with the Roadruns grill. I need a new front bumper anywho from the previous owners bad driving or parking skills. I've seen how they did it on a web site thats no longer up. Seems easy enough and looks factory when done. 

Let us know how it turns out and of course, pics!


----------



## Dolladog (Jun 25, 2014)

Finished the Road Runs Grille install today. there is a slight gap on the bottom about 1/4 inch because 4 hooks are on bottom of the road runs grille that hook into your stock bumper holes which pulls up when you try to lift and align the carbon fiber grille up to the 2 outside bolt holes and 4 inner plastic push clips on top the cruze. I NEVER took my front bumper off, I took off the 8 bolts on top for the honey comb grille above the chevy bowtie. then I took 4 bolts off the honey comb grille right under the chevy bowtie. then I got a dremel and cut the bar across which has the chevy bowtie on it. you have to cut the black plastic back a little bit which is right behind the bowtie and pull out the black plastic intake because all that black plastic sticks out to much for the carbon fiber grille to fit flush(flat across). the black plastic intake is held on by 1 10mm bolt nd once you remove 10 mm bolt I just pulled the intake out toards me and with some twisting the plastic and mega tug of war it pulled out without damaging anything, but yes it was a tight fit. 6 holes on top of the carbon fiber grille were pre drilled perfect to align with my cruze holes and the 4 bottom hooks fit into your stock bumper perfectly too. I had to dremel the carbon fiber where the hood release is on my car but it sands away very nicely with a dremel and it is curved nicely on top no rigid or uneven cuts into it. the front bumper never cracked or chipped or anything it was VERY durable and I fit my hand behind it to take all 12 phillips screws out from the stock grille. just know that it would definitely be easier to do with bumper off but I saved time not removing a bunch of screws by wheel well and under car and I avoided the bumper clips under the headlights which most people break or chip paint from the stock bumper trying to pry it off.


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

that looks great!


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

That looks good. k:

The site that had good instructions was called cruzeyes. It vanished. 

Edit: They have a FB page, but hasnt been updated for a year.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Fantastic!


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

Might take me a month or two to do this but I am going to swap mine out. Mostly have to figure out how much to cut from the middle bar. I picked this up from a gentleman in Australia that had swapped his grille out when he bought the car and had this original sitting around.


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

guuyuk said:


> Might take me a month or two to do this but I am going to swap mine out. Mostly have to figure out how much to cut from the middle bar. I picked this up from a gentleman in Australia that had swapped his grille out when he bought the car and had this original sitting around.


did you get this installed?


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

Not yet, work suddenly decided I needed to be working out of hotels for the next few months.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

guuyuk said:


> Might take me a month or two to do this but I am going to swap mine out. Mostly have to figure out how much to cut from the middle bar. I picked this up from a gentleman in Australia that had swapped his grille out when he bought the car and had this original sitting around.


that's the RS version grille, right? I like that one better than the other version


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

I'm looking for that grille also


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

eddiefromcali said:


> that's the RS version grille, right? I like that one better than the other version


Actually, it's a grille from a CDX. As far as I can tell, all the Holden Cruzes in a particular year share the same grille (just with a couple of holes for a badge in the upper right corner depending on the particular model). I of course could be wrong on that.


----------

